# External 1.5gb WD drive reboots 722DVR



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

I put a lot of shows on my external dvr, still has about 27gb left on it, but every time I try to load a show on the 722DVR, it reads the drive for about a minute and then reboots the dvr. Once in a while I can get the guide on the drive and see whats on there, but it reboots about a minute later. I was able to delete a couple of programs on there to make more space, but apparently it doesn't help. Anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Try a hard reboot of the 722. Pull the power plug for a minute or so and then plug it back in.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

sliderbob said:


> I put a lot of shows on my external dvr, still has about 27gb left on it, but every time I try to load a show on the 722DVR, it reads the drive for about a minute and then reboots the dvr. Once in a while I can get the guide on the drive and see whats on there, but it reboots about a minute later. I was able to delete a couple of programs on there to make more space, but apparently it doesn't help. Anyone know what the problem is?


Are you trying to restore from the EHD?


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

thomasjk said:


> Try a hard reboot of the 722. Pull the power plug for a minute or so and then plug it back in.


I've done that many times.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> Are you trying to restore from the EHD?


Yes, I am. It reads from it, then reboots the dvr. Once in a RARE time, I can see what is on the drive BEFORE it reboots. I was able to delete a few 'non-essential' shows in hoping that it would "fix the problem", but it didn't.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Are you able to archive to the EHD?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Read through this thread; especially post #4 from *bobukcat*.
Not sure if it applies but maybe...


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

I downloaded it. Ran through the whole process. No blocks were bad. I hooked it up back to the DVR...did get a guide...but locked up again.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

At this point, I would consider calling Dish and swapping the unit. Assuming you want to save all those programs.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> At this point, I would consider calling Dish and swapping the unit. Assuming you want to save all those programs.


You think the dvr unit is bad? Other EHD's are working ok, just this one isn't.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Is this EHD self powered?

Have you tried other USB cables?


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

harsh said:


> Is this EHD self powered?
> 
> Have you tried other USB cables?


Both questions..Yes! Even another power supply-from an identical EHD. Still, no go.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

sliderbob said:


> You think the dvr unit is bad? Other EHD's are working ok, just this one isn't.


I must have missed that.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I had a ehd that acted like it was going bad. I had another empty 1T drive, connected them both to my mac and booted into linux to copy content from one drive to the other. I then reformatted the original drive that acted like it was bad. After reformatting it I plugged it into the dvr and let the dvr reformat it and it worked like brand new again. Don't know what caused it but it has been fine ever since.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

olds403 said:


> I had a ehd that acted like it was going bad. I had another empty 1T drive, connected them both to my mac and booted into linux to copy content from one drive to the other. I then reformatted the original drive that acted like it was bad. After reformatting it I plugged it into the dvr and let the dvr reformat it and it worked like brand new again. Don't know what caused it but it has been fine ever since.


I have tried to copy from the EHD to another using linux, but it won't let me copy-telling me that I don't have permission. How am I able to get permission to copy the files from the EHD to the other EHD?


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

Try using Arcronis. I downloaded their trial software(30 days)
in order to clone an EHD for backup and to transfer the contents of a 750gb HD to a new 2 TB HD. Worked without a hitch. Did this last Spring but I'm sure they still have the 30 day trial offer.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Dish97 said:


> Try using Arcronis. I downloaded their trial software(30 days)
> in order to clone an EHD for backup and to transfer the contents of a 750gb HD to a new 2 TB HD. Worked without a hitch. Did this last Spring but I'm sure they still have the 30 day trial offer.


Anyway to copy file to drive? I only have a 120gb external drive left..other drive is 1.5tb...would like just to copy 120gb at a time.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

sliderbob said:


> I have tried to copy from the EHD to another using linux, but it won't let me copy-telling me that I don't have permission. How am I able to get permission to copy the files from the EHD to the other EHD?


I used Ubuntu and had root permissions, had no problems. Takes a while to copy a 1T drive but it worked.


----------

